# Contract for freelance designers



## marqeemarq (May 21, 2007)

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone has a contract template or where I can get one without sourcing an attorney that basically describes that all designs submitted to me and my company by freelance designers can be used royalty free etc. 

My designers and I have a verbal agreement that all the artwork they submit can be used for print and sold royalty free but I want to cover all my bases. I don't want any litigation later on down the line if things if our relationship should ever go sour.

Thank You,
Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi there, look beneath your post where you typed in "contract" as one of the keywords and click on the word "contract". It will bring up posts with different types of contracts posted 

contract related topics at T-Shirt Forums

:welcome:


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

See this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t36526.html

Also search for "work for hire" in this forum for additional resources.


----------



## marqeemarq (May 21, 2007)

You guys ROCK! thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## bontemps02 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for asking this question! I needed the info as well!


----------



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how to name the artwork in the contract? Like would you actually print a picture out of the artwork on the contract?


----------

